# Washroom shelves for Bessacarr E530



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We'd like at least one more shelf in the washroom of our Bessacarr E530.

The locker over the loo is used for spare towels, bedclothes etc and the undersink cupboard awkward for shampoo and shower gel bottles. These need to be able to travel in the new unit as well as being easily accessible from it. 

There is a perfect space on the floor between the sink unit and the edge of the shower on the outside wall, under the towel ring. 

Before OH gets out the wood and starts to make a custom built unit it would be interesting to ask if anyone has found a freestanding unit that could be fixed there or has built some more storage in the washroom ?

G


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi G

Are you saying you want a shelf where the towel rail is.
I know my MH is a 560, but I thought bathroom would be the same

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

christopherobin said:


> Hi G
> 
> Are you saying you want a shelf where the towel rail is.
> I know my MH is a 560, but I thought bathroom would be the same
> ...


Chris...that's the place. There is a shelf sized recess there to the right of the sink. A shelf unit can be fixed to the side of the sink and to the wood at the edge of the shower so no screws will need to go into the wall of the van.

We put a towelling bath mat on the towel ring there as it is too near the floor for use as a towel rail.

If we can find a chromed or plastic coated steel rack to fit in the space and be fixed to the sides it would save effort.

G


----------



## 108548 (Nov 30, 2007)

*more storage space in bathroom*

: We have fitted a plastic coated rack suspended by two brackets over the bathroom door blue tacked to the lower end of the rack to stop vibration.It is necessary to remove articles held in the rack during transit,no hardship. Hope this idea helps. lairymary


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Wash room shelf*

Hi Grizzly,

PM. me with an address and I'll send you a sample of pvc double glazing cill it's light needs no finishing and water resistance. I have used this material for three years no problems.

I'll also send you a photo of a clever little bracket all available from B&Q.

Les.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: more storage space in bathroom*



lairymary said:


> : We have fitted a plastic coated rack suspended by two brackets over the bathroom door blue tacked to the lower end of the rack to stop vibration.It is necessary to remove articles held in the rack during transit,no hardship. Hope this idea helps. lairymary


Thanks Mary...this sounds a winner except for the fact that we've already got a hanging tent tidy thingy over the bathroom door on the "room " side ( see my photos) and 2 over door hooks for towels on the bathroom side ! So far so good but we don't want to hang any more weight on the door. We've also got a shoe hanger on the inside of the wardrobe door so no room there either.

Thanks Les - PM on way.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> christopherobin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi G
> ...


Hi not sure if it is exactly the same in our Bolero but we too find the towel ring is too near the floor and only suitable for a hand towel..........would be interested in anything you are all doing........we are about to stick some hooks on the back of the shower room door for bath towels and dressing gowns etc. quite surprised that the door doesn't come with these as standard as an ideal place to hang up towels etc


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

As far as I can tell it's the same washroom in the Swift Group Low Profile EK (like yours), the larger FB and the new Compact EK. So any mods suggested should fit all three. I can't recall if it's also used in some of the 'multiberth' ranges as well.

The Low Profile EW and PR models have the circular shower that's OK if you're on the anorexic side but us non racing snakes find them a tight fit.

The 6 month old EK that was on sale a few weeks back @ Lowdhams, Huddersfield had a pair of towel/dressing gown hooks fitted in a horizontal pairing a few inches below the locker above the loo. I'm led to believe that there's a wooden lath running round the body at that height that you can screw into. I've got no idea how you find it and ensure you don't screw into a void 8O 

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> ........we are about to stick some hooks on the back of the shower room door for bath towels and dressing gowns etc. quite surprised that the door doesn't come with these as standard as an ideal place to hang up towels etc


I'd be interested to see if they stick well enough to hang things on. We've tried 2 lots of stick on hooks and both lots have come off fairly quickly- hence the over-door metal hooks. These are readily available from Betterware, Kleeneze and the like. The door of our Bessacarr is a good solid feeling wide profile door - like a domestic door- so the hangers fit well. I've cut two small pieces of anti-slip matting to fit underneath each hanger so that there is no chance of them sliding as we move. They also have the advantage over stick on hook that they hold the towels slightly proud of the door so they dry better.

We've not designed or made our extra shelf yet but, when it is finished, I will publish photos. I thought I'd found the perfect thing with a rack we'd been given for Christmas with 3 jars of Italian anti-pasti but it was about half an inch too long !

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > ........we are about to stick some hooks on the back of the shower room door for bath towels and dressing gowns etc. quite surprised that the door doesn't come with these as standard as an ideal place to hang up towels etc
> ...


Hi as we haven't stuck the hooks on yet etc etc I think I might go with your idea which seems a better one :wink: I know Wilkinsons sell these too.


----------

